# (IL) QAA Yellow Male available.



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

(East central Il. ) Blind Faith’s True Spirit MH, QAA. DOB: 12-07-2008. OFA: Hips Excellent, Elbows normal, CERF clear, eic and cnm clear. Sire: HRCH Maple Creek’s Captain Morgan MH ( FC-AFC Calumet’s Super Sonic x FC-AFC Maple Creek’s Maggie May). Dam: HRCH Blindfaith’s Ruffian MH ( FC-AFC Hilltops Hayseed x Blindfaiths Renegade MH). Tru is a beautiful 70 pound, light-medium yellow, three year old male who was originally purchased from us and trained for field trials by longtime west coast pro Paul Shoemaker. We reacquired Tru in June of 2011 when Paul decided that he could not campaign him the way he needed and wanted. After getting to know each other, Tru has entered and successfully ran three Quals ( call for details) including a second place at OVRC on April 27 and passed six out of seven AKC masters, going out on the very last bird ( a blind) in the only master failed. Tru is qualified for the 2012 Master National. He runs with style and is a marking machine. Tru has done some hunting but comes from a long line of hunting dogs including his sire and dam. For complete info and pictures of Tru go to our website, www.blindfaithretrievers.com , or call Bill or Marcia at 217-247-2754.


----------

